# Tutti al mare ... tutti al mare



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2017)

ma che siete tutti al mare....?
se state leggendo gossip dei vips almeno aggiornatemi :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (4 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che siete tutti al mare....?
> se state leggendo gossip dei vips almeno aggiornatemi :rotfl:


Ancora in ufficio
quest'anno vacanze spezzettate


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ancora in ufficio
> quest'anno vacanze spezzettate


siamo le uniche mi sa :carneval:
co sto caldo micidiale che mi ammazza ogni fantasia :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2017)

io ho tinteggiato casa...ho scoperto di avere muscoli nelle dita delle mani che non sapevo di avere...e sto boccheggiando oggi...

dovrei fare un sacco di cose...e sono qui che è la quarta volta che provo a decidere di muovermi senza riuscirci

anche i gatti sono sfatti...


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2017)

fa caldo anche a scrivere


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma che siete tutti al mare....?
> se state leggendo gossip dei vips almeno aggiornatemi :rotfl:


sono al mare, ma non leggo gossip vips.
Ma chiacchiero con i vicini l'ombrellone, e facciamo gossip da spiaggia. Che è meglio


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> io ho tinteggiato casa...ho scoperto di avere muscoli nelle dita delle mani che non sapevo di avere...e sto boccheggiando oggi...
> 
> dovrei fare un sacco di cose...e sono qui che è la quarta volta che provo a decidere di muovermi senza riuscirci
> 
> anche i gatti sono sfatti...


bella la tua giornata :rotfl: che tinta hai scelto ?


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono al mare, ma non leggo gossip vips.
> Ma chiacchiero con i vicini l'ombrellone, e facciamo gossip da spiaggia. Che è meglio


hai scoperto inciuci ?


----------



## Ginevra65 (4 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai scoperto inciuci ?


hai voglia, non solo io anche la moglie del tipo:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (4 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> bella la tua giornata :rotfl: che tinta hai scelto ?


bella eh?  

Avevo un arancio acceso...e ci ho messo sopra il bianco...

Devo dire che non è stata una passeggiata di salute. 

...mi sono ripromessa che non colorerò più le pareti di un colore diverso dal bianco!!!! 

sono stravolta :unhappy:


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> bella eh?
> 
> Avevo un arancio acceso...e ci ho messo sopra il bianco...
> 
> ...


Avrei scommesso su un bel viola scuro...


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> siamo le uniche mi sa :carneval:
> co sto caldo micidiale che mi ammazza ogni fantasia :rotfl:


Meno male!
Così almeno anche il povero Ovidio si può rilassare...


----------



## trilobita (4 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai voglia, non solo io anche la moglie del tipo:rotfl:


Ma hai poi sfoggiato il copricostume da sexy shop?


----------



## perplesso (4 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> bella eh?
> 
> Avevo un arancio acceso...e ci ho messo sopra il bianco...
> 
> ...



quante mani hai dato


----------



## Fiammetta (4 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Meno male!
> Così almeno anche il povero Ovidio si può rilassare...


no no quelle fantasie restano :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> no no quelle fantasie restano :carneval:


Meno male,così Ovidio può "Scatenare la bestia"...


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma hai poi sfoggiato il copricostume da sexy shop?


non ancora. Appena lo indosso avviso. Si sta avvicinando il momento.


----------



## ologramma (5 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> quante mani hai dato


minimo due ma tre sarebbe sempre meglio fa più corpo.
Per la domanda iniziale io ho già dato per il mare quasi un mesetto , un pochettino lo farò a settembre ma solo per cultura mi tocca la sicilia orientale
Ho risposto precipitosamente  , per coprire un colore acceso di mano ne occorrono molte ma da buon artigiano della pittura , se è lavabile  cosa che credo sia, con tre o quattro mano ce la si può fare  basta che l'ultima sia spalmata con un rullo a pelo corto e leggermente più densa .
Aoh come dicevano gli antichi impara l'arte e mettila da parte:sonar:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Meno male!
> Così almeno anche il povero Ovidio si può rilassare...





trilobita ha detto:


> Meno male,così Ovidio può "Scatenare la bestia"...


lo vedo indeciso so cosa volere a sto Ovidio :rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> hai voglia, non solo io anche la moglie del tipo:rotfl:


ma daiiiiii ma sul serio un tradimento sotto l'ombrellone ? un classico che non tramonta mai 
dagli il bigliettino di tradinet :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (5 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma daiiiiii ma sul serio un tradimento sotto l'ombrellone ? un classico che non tramonta mai
> dagli il bigliettino di tradinet :rotfl:


ci stavo pensando,  comunque ha incassato bene il colpo. Si è fatta spostare di ombrellone


----------



## kikko64 (5 Agosto 2017)

Io delle mie ferie ho gia scritto altrove ... http://www.tradimento.net/58-privee/25078-nessuno-ci-pensa/page2


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci stavo pensando,  comunque ha incassato bene il colpo. Si è fatta spostare di ombrellone


ma il marito ci ha provato con la vicina di ombrellone ? :carneval:


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ci stavo pensando,  comunque ha incassato bene il colpo. Si è fatta spostare di ombrellone


Capito.......niente.
Potete parlare non per messaggi cifrati,così anche gli interdetti come me capiscono??????


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Capito.......niente.
> Potete parlare non per messaggi cifrati,così anche gli interdetti come me capiscono??????


ma non e' un messaggio cifrato 
in vacanza scoppia un altarino in spiaggia e ginevra  ne e' stata testimone ...credo


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma non e' un messaggio cifrato
> in vacanza scoppia un altarino in spiaggia e ginevra  ne e' stata testimone ...credo


Aaahhhhhhh,vedi?????
Pure tu non sei sicura di aver capito.
A Gine',sii meno vaga,vaga di meno,specialmente con quella mise sconcia....


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Aaahhhhhhh,vedi?????
> Pure tu non sei sicura di aver capito.
> A Gine',sii meno vaga,vaga di meno,specialmente con quella mise sconcia....


oddio ma che mise sconcia ? il copricostume nero ? mica e' sconcio


----------



## trilobita (5 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> oddio ma che mise sconcia ? il copricostume nero ? mica e' sconcio


Donne sulla strada della perdizione!!!!
Ravvedetevi!!!
Con quelle mise provocanti,ci costringete a stare ore a pancia in giù sulla sabbia,per non rendere noto a tutti il nostro indice di gradimento!!
Sadiche!!!


----------



## Fiammetta (5 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Donne sulla strada della perdizione!!!!
> Ravvedetevi!!!


 no


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma il marito ci ha provato con la vicina di ombrellone ? :carneval:


ci ha provato e concluso:mexican:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Aaahhhhhhh,vedi?????
> Pure tu non sei sicura di aver capito.
> A Gine',sii meno vaga,vaga di meno,specialmente con quella mise sconcia....


spiego: il marito di una mia vicina di ombrellone si è fatto la signora dell'ombrellone davanti. La moglie li ha beccati e ha chiesto di essere spostata . Il tutto con molto garbo , almeno in spiaggia.


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Donne sulla strada della perdizione!!!!
> Ravvedetevi!!!
> Con quelle mise provocanti,ci costringete a stare ore a pancia in giù sulla sabbia,per non rendere noto a tutti il nostro indice di gradimento!!
> Sadiche!!!


 non è sconcia. È particolare. Come sei pudico.


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non è sconcia. È particolare. Come sei pudico.


E quindi sei rimasta tu,come dirimpettaia appetibile del marito esuberante,se l'altra ha traslocato...
Mi sa avremo notizie fresche tra non molto....


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> spiego: il marito di una mia vicina di ombrellone si è fatto la signora dell'ombrellone davanti. La moglie li ha beccati e ha chiesto di essere spostata . Il tutto con molto garbo , almeno in spiaggia.


ma poi in camera di albergo son botte al marito :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ma poi in camera di albergo son botte al marito :rotfl:


dici che il cerotto che ha sullo zigomo è una conseguenza?:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E quindi sei rimasta tu,come dirimpettaia appetibile del marito esuberante,se l'altra ha traslocato...
> Mi sa avremo notizie fresche tra non molto....


niente da fare, ce l'hai con me.
La moglie ha chiesto di essere spostata


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> niente da fare, ce l'hai con me.
> La moglie ha chiesto di essere spostata



Non oso immaginare l'altra milf che sta sotto l'ombrellone,con tutti i vicini di ombrellone al corrente della vicenda.
Ma pure questa ha il marito al seguito?


----------



## Fiammetta (6 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> dici che il cerotto che ha sullo zigomo è una conseguenza?:rotfl:


ah ah ah probabile


----------



## Skorpio (6 Agosto 2017)

*..*

..
[video=youtube;Zcuxjvg3xQY]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zcuxjvg3xQY[/video]


----------



## Skorpio (6 Agosto 2017)

*...*

..

[video=youtube;fLbUdMsS7Dk]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fLbUdMsS7Dk[/video]


----------



## Ginevra65 (6 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Non oso immaginare l'altra milf che sta sotto l'ombrellone,con tutti i vicini di ombrellone al corrente della vicenda.
> Ma pure questa ha il marito al seguito?


no è separata.e non è un granché, anzi tutt'altro.Boh....


----------



## trilobita (6 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no è separata.e non è un granché, anzi tutt'altro.Boh....


Che figura di merda,il marito,però....
Io mi sarei defilato.
Mi dispiace per la moglie che dovrà farsi le vacanze con un merdone sotto l'ombrellone...


----------



## ologramma (7 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> no è separata.e non è un granché, anzi tutt'altro.Boh....


sempre a fare le differenze ,ma lo volete capire che quando una donna ci sta e la cosa ci attrae pensate che noi stiamo vedendo le differenze  come dissi ad una signora mia amica  li sotto è più o meno tutto eguale cambia solo lo schassis:sonar:
Aoh donne m non me menate che se no..... sudo


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Avrei scommesso su un bel viola scuro...



Pensa che ai tempi, il viola scuro e il nero erano i colori che avrei voluto...fortunatamente il mio ex mi aveva dissuasa 
Non so come sarebbe stata a togliere quei colori dai muri :singleeye::singleeye:

Già così è stata davvero una faticata!! :condom:



perplesso ha detto:


> quante mani hai dato


tre mani per stanza...ma spesse...che brutta roba far l'imbianchino!!

Poi è vero che si attiva la memoria muscolare e quindi i muscoli lavorano nel modo più economico...ma io ne sono uscita disintegrata! 

E con in più i gatti che, siccome gli ho destrutturato l'ambiente senza preparare nulla per loro, hanno sclerato pisciando ovunque :facepalm::facepalm:

Fortuna ho finito, casa tinteggiata, svuotata...e inizio a sentirmi a casa mia


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

che carini i tuoi mici


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> bella eh?
> 
> Avevo un arancio acceso...e ci ho messo sopra il bianco...
> 
> ...


ah ah ah mi ricordi qualcuno :rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (7 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sempre a fare le differenze ,ma lo volete capire che quando una donna ci sta e la cosa ci attrae pensate che noi stiamo vedendo le differenze  come dissi ad una signora mia amica  li sotto è più o meno tutto eguale cambia solo lo schassis:sonar:
> Aoh donne m non me menate che se no..... sudo


 ciao Olo, ma neanche un pochino guardate anche il resto? Dai!!!


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Pensa che ai tempi, il viola scuro e il nero erano i colori che avrei voluto...fortunatamente il mio ex mi aveva dissuasa
> Non so come sarebbe stata a togliere quei colori dai muri :singleeye::singleeye:
> 
> Già così è stata davvero una faticata!! :condom:
> ...


Io sono per il fatevelofare.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che carini i tuoi mici


mi han fatta impazzire...

a una è venuta la cistite con cristalli di struvite, e quindi cibo medicato e analisi delle urine viaggi dal veterinario con lei in macchina che faceva dei miauuuuuuu che sembrava una lupetta..per finire la sera addosso a fare la pasta e ciucciarmi la maglietta

l'altro è andato in sclero e ha iniziato a pisciarmi il divano oltre che a essere scleratissimo come se fosse nel mezzo di una apocalisse zombie e mi seguiva come un'ombra sobbalzando ad ogni minimo rumore e litigandosi la mia pancia con l'altra

l'unico che è rimasto sereno è il mio micione storico che guardava tutti dall'alto della sua saggezza...ma quando ci sono cambiamenti a lui vengono rigurgiti di cucciolite e quindi ricomincia a farmi gli agguati e a voler giocare, e finisce per tirarmi matta anche mentre rifaccio il letto che sbuca da sotto e mi artiglia le lenzuola

così è finita che ho speso più soldi per loro, fra veterinario, feromoni, cibo medicato e recupero disastri che per me nell'ultimo week end:singleeye::singleeye::singleeye:


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono per il fatevelofare.



eh...ma questa cosa è stata una specie di rito...era necessario la facessi io. Fatica compresa. 

ho buttato mobili, vestiti, cose vecchie che avevo messo via per non trovarmele davanti agli occhi dopo che il mio ex se ne è andato...

ho smontato la casa, praticamente...ho trovato pentole che non mi ricordavo neanche più di avere 

l'altro giorno guardavo la cucina...e mi chiedevo, sinceramente, chi fossi quando ho deciso di comprarla. 
Non mi riconosco...in tantissime parti di questa casa sembra quasi che non fossi io...e non ho ancora ben chiaro chi è questa che ci sta vivendo adesso 

è una sensazione molto strana...triste per certi versi, ma anche liberatoria...

mi sembra di essere molto piccola in questi giorni...


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah mi ricordi qualcuno :rotfl:


guarda...ieri ero talmente stordita che ho preso un palo in faccia mentre camminavo! :rotfl::rotfl:

con G. che mi guardava esterrefatto...alla fine mi ha portata a fare colazione e a prendere aria :carneval::carneval:


----------



## Fiammetta (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> guarda...ieri ero talmente stordita che ho preso un palo in faccia mentre camminavo! :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> con G. che mi guardava esterrefatto...alla fine mi ha portata a fare colazione e a prendere aria :carneval::carneval:


ah ah ah G. e' assolutamente meraviglioso


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> ah ah ah G. e' assolutamente meraviglioso


in effetti...è stato bravo 

anche se mi sta ancora prendendo in giro :incazzato::incazzato:...dice, il maledetto, che è buffo come riesca a mescolare quella che è disinibita e pratica e determinata con la bambina goffa e imbranata che va a sbattere perchè si distrae a guardare cose!!!...e ridacchia :incazzato:

:carneval::carneval:


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> mi han fatta impazzire...
> 
> a una è venuta la cistite con cristalli di struvite, e quindi cibo medicato e analisi delle urine viaggi dal veterinario con lei in macchina che faceva dei miauuuuuuu che sembrava una lupetta..per finire la sera addosso a fare la pasta e ciucciarmi la maglietta
> 
> ...


ora i mici si sono ripresi?


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ora i mici si sono ripresi?


sono passate le agitazioni grosse, le cose hanno ripreso una posizione stabile e quindi il territorio è di nuovo sicuro. 


la micia pare stia meglio...farò l'analisi delle urine fra tre settimane, dopo un mese di cibo medicato. 

Gli altri due li porterò a fare la cistocentesi (visto che non riesco a raccogliere le urine qui a casa...fanno lo sciopero i maledetti!) appena cala il caldo. 

Non stanno più facendo pipì in giro è questo merita una ode! (oltre alla conferma che il cibo medicato è servito e anche i feromoni in diffusione per casa)

Però (lo sai ) quando ho trovato la pipì col sangue è a me che è venuta l'ansia...e sono io quella che non si è ancora del tutto ripresa :facepalm::facepalm::carneval:


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono passate le agitazioni grosse, le cose hanno ripreso una posizione stabile e quindi il territorio è di nuovo sicuro.
> 
> 
> la micia pare stia meglio...farò l'analisi delle urine fra tre settimane, dopo un mese di cibo medicato.
> ...


ho presente la Ipazia in versione mamma apprensiva dei mici...... dai alla fine lo capisco che se vedi urine sanguinanti ci si preoccupa.....


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ho presente la Ipazia in versione mamma apprensiva dei mici...... dai alla fine lo capisco che se vedi urine sanguinanti ci si preoccupa.....


quei gattacci sono importanti 

e il vet se la ride ogni volta che mi vede arrivare coi trasportini...sto giro ho portato pure la gatta dei miei (forasticissima) a tagliar le unghie e ci sono state scene epocali!!

:facepalm:


----------



## Brunetta (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> eh...ma questa cosa è stata una specie di rito...era necessario la facessi io. Fatica compresa.
> 
> ho buttato mobili, vestiti, cose vecchie che avevo messo via per non trovarmele davanti agli occhi dopo che il mio ex se ne è andato...
> 
> ...


Capisco. 
L'ho fatto molto tempo fa. Ma non finisco mai!


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> quei gattacci sono importanti
> 
> e il vet se la ride ogni volta che mi vede arrivare coi trasportini...sto giro ho portato pure la gatta dei miei (forasticissima) a tagliar le unghie e ci sono state scene epocali!!
> 
> :facepalm:


gli avrà devastato lo studio


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Capisco.
> L'ho fatto molto tempo fa. Ma non finisco mai!


E' un inizio anche per me mi sa. 

Anche se per arrivare a questo inizio ci ho messo tre anni 

Però adesso la Casa dentro inizia ad essere rappresentata in quella fuori...e mi sembra un bel progresso. 

Anche se sono piuttosto lacrimosa, ansiosa e tutto il corollario...mi sa che sto ancora spurgando cose 

La cosa bella è che adesso ho proprio voglia di prendermi cura di questa casa. E di starci dentro. 
In questi ultimi tre anni ne ho avuto cura per dovere. 

Adesso mi piace tornarci, è una bella sensazione. Triste ma bella.


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> gli avrà devastato lo studio


è una vecchiarella di 20 anni...leggera come un guscio di noce...

l'abbiamo immobilizzata su un fianco, zampe posteriori bloccate sotto l'asciugamano e io che le tenevo la collottola per evitare che lo mordesse...alla fine le è arrivato un lembo di asciugamano in bocca e ha iniziato a mordere quello, rabbiosissima!!

Quindi non ha devastato lo studio, ma penso che se non fosse stata immobilizzata ci avrebbe fatto a fettine!!

E' incredibile quanta energia abbia ancora!!

Eppure, quando a casa le ho fatto gli sciacqui di amuchina per disinfettare la zampina (aveva un unghia incarnita) era buona tranquilla e fusosissima!


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> è una vecchiarella di 20 anni...leggera come un guscio di noce...
> 
> l'abbiamo immobilizzata su un fianco, zampe posteriori bloccate sotto l'asciugamano e io che le tenevo la collottola per evitare che lo mordesse...alla fine le è arrivato un lembo di asciugamano in bocca e ha iniziato a mordere quello, rabbiosissima!!
> 
> ...


ma guardala quanto si sdilinquisce per i suoi gatti


----------



## ipazia (7 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma guardala quanto si sdilinquisce per i suoi gatti




sono i miei compagni


----------



## perplesso (7 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sono i miei compagni


è che ha un tono materno quasi dolce


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che ha un tono materno quasi dolce


Eh,ma sono attimi fuggenti..


----------



## ologramma (8 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ciao Olo, ma neanche un pochino guardate anche il resto? Dai!!!


certo un pochino lo guardiamo mica deve essere ripugnante  , delle volte certe donne neanche belle ma con un fisico allettante ci fa scattare quel  non so che , fatto d sguardi  che se poi concludono con una conoscenza ben vengano.
Gine se 65 è l'anno in cui hai iniziato la tua vita, sappi che sei coetanea  della mia amica  quindi trai conclusioni


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> certo un pochino lo guardiamo mica deve essere ripugnante  , delle volte certe donne neanche belle ma con un fisico allettante ci fa scattare quel  non so che , fatto d sguardi  che se poi concludono con una conoscenza ben vengano.
> Gine se 65 è l'anno in cui hai iniziato la tua vita, sappi che sei coetanea  della mia amica  quindi trai conclusioni


 sono coetanea della tua amica. Tu qualche anno in più, giusto?
L'attrazione non ha età


----------



## ologramma (8 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> sono coetanea della tua amica. Tu qualche anno in più, giusto?
> L'attrazione non ha età


:up:


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> :up:


Occhio,Olo.
Corre voce che Ginevra sia una profumiera....


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Occhio,Olo.
> Corre voce che Ginevra sia una profumiera....


occhio trilo che qui ci sono chiacchieroni 
e frequentatori di Tinder:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> occhio trilo che qui ci sono chiacchieroni
> e frequentatori di Tinder:rotfl::rotfl:


Tinder?Quello degli ovetti di cioccolato al latte con la sorpresa dentro?


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> è che ha un tono materno quasi dolce


dici?

semplicemente me li sono presi in casa, ho limitato la loro libertà in fondo (erano randagi) loro si prendono cura di me a modo loro e io mi prendo cura di loro come posso io...è cura. 

E a dirla tutta, nel momento in cui me li sono presi in casa mi sono assunta la responsabilità del loro maggior benessere possibile. 

E' egoismo. In realtà. 

Se dovessi mettere sulla bilancia il dare, in particolare il micione, è molto di più quel che lui dà a me che quel che io do a lui. In fondo io li tengo rinchiusi in gabbia. Dorata e ampia. Ma gabbia. 

A guardarci bene, sono la loro carceriera


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Eh,ma sono attimi fuggenti..


ci voglion i gatti per coglierli


----------



## Ginevra65 (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Tinder?Quello degli ovetti di cioccolato al latte con la sorpresa dentro?


no quello con le sorprese, senza cioccolato


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> dici?
> 
> semplicemente me li sono presi in casa, ho limitato la loro libertà in fondo (erano randagi) loro si prendono cura di me a modo loro e io mi prendo cura di loro come posso io...è cura.
> 
> ...


oppure sei la loro capobranco


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> oppure sei la loro capobranco


umh...i gatti, i felini, non sono esattamente animali da branco. 

C'è chi li definisce sociali per "scelta", nel senso che sarebbero tendenzialmente animali solitari che in presenza di alcune caratteristiche (territoriali e di risorse) si aggregano per sostenersi. Con dinamica matriarcale. 

Forse è uno dei motivi per cui andiamo d'accordo 

So che mi hanno accettata (mi si strusciano addosso e mi si sdraiano addosso). 
Mi rispondono e, se gli aggrada, mi ubbidiscono pure. 

Ma con loro la discrimine è appunto "se gli aggrada". 

Sono animali territoriali (cogliona io che non ho pensato che destrutturando l'ambiente avrebbero sclerato), quindi più che altro conviviamo negli stessi spazi. A volte in sovrapposizione a volte no. 

Tieni presente che loro sono animali "verticali" quindi capita spessissimo che mi guardino, insieme al resto del territorio, dall'alto di una mensola. 

Con loro è più una questione di appartenenza ad un qualcosa di comune. 

Che è una differenza sottile, ma molto significativa rispetto alle dinamiche del branco. 

Come racconta R. Kipling "...il gatto disse: “Non sono un amico e non sono un servo, io sono il gatto che cammina da solo, e tutti i posti sono uguali per me, e voglio entrare nella tua caverna! “..."


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> umh...i gatti, i felini, non sono esattamente animali da branco.
> 
> C'è chi li definisce sociali per "scelta", nel senso che sarebbero tendenzialmente animali solitari che in presenza di alcune caratteristiche (territoriali e di risorse) si aggregano per sostenersi. Con dinamica matriarcale.
> 
> ...


sul fatto che i felini non siano animali da branco, penso che i leoni avrebbero qualcosa da obbiettarti


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sul fatto che i felini non siano animali da branco, penso che i leoni avrebbero qualcosa da obbiettarti


sarebbero le leonesse, più che i leoni...

i maschi formano fondamentalmente coalizioni

Sono le leonesse che si raggruppano fra loro, con pochi maschi (da due a 4 con alcune eccezioni in proporzione al numero delle femmine) per sostenersi e vivere meglio. 

Non sono propriamente branchi. Sicuramente non sono paragonabili ai branchi di canidi, per esempio. Sia come struttura, sia come ruoli sia come funzionamento. 

Sono felini...i felini sono bestie piuttosto diverse. 

Non è casuale sia stato addomesticato il cane e non il gatto. Certe caratteristiche tipiche del branco erano più utili all'uomo di altre. 

Quelle dei felini non erano utili.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> sarebbero le leonesse, più che i leoni...
> 
> i maschi formano fondamentalmente coalizioni
> 
> ...


che siano branchi con caratteristiche differenti lo so.   ma sempre branchi formano anche i leoni (latu sensu)

è vero che nel mondo felino la prevalenza è per animali isolati che si avvicinano solo nella stagione degli accoppiamenti, ma esistono le eccezioni come appunto i leoni.

detto questo, anche tu confermi che tutto sommato i tuoi gatti ti riconoscono come capobranco.  e tu in effetti questo sei per loro.   e lo scambio che hai con loro è tutto sommato un win-win


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> che siano branchi con caratteristiche differenti lo so.   ma sempre branchi formano anche i leoni (latu sensu)
> 
> è vero che nel mondo felino la prevalenza è per animali isolati che si avvicinano solo nella stagione degli accoppiamenti, ma esistono le eccezioni come appunto i leoni.
> 
> detto questo, anche tu confermi che tutto sommato i tuoi gatti ti riconoscono come capobranco.  e tu in effetti questo sei per loro.   e lo scambio che hai con loro è tutto sommato un win-win


no leoni. leonesse. 

Sono bestie matriarcali. I maschi tendono ad allontanarsi e a vagare. 

E sono bestie che condividono un territorio. E le risorse di quel territorio.
Al variare del territorio varia anche l'aggregazione. 

Sono dinamiche diverse da quelle del branco. Anche se apparentemente il risultato pare lo stesso. 

Fra i gatti la cosa è ancora più evidente. Sono bestie "plastiche", che "decidono" di aggregarsi o meno a seconda del contesto ambientale. 

In una casa, il contesto ambientale costringe per certi versi l'aggregazione. 

Di fondo ognuno di loro è aggregato con me. E gli altri vengono di conseguenza. 
In questi termini sono un perno sociale. 
E colei che decide della disponibilità di territorio con le sue scelte. 

Lo scambio che ho con loro è win win...ma non è mai detto del tutto. 

Vedi l'episodio urina. 

La micia, l'ultima arrivata, ci ha impiegato due anni per riuscire a venire a sdraiarsi sulla mia pancia. E ancora non si fida del tutto a lasciarsi toccare la sua. 

Sono dinamiche relazionali profondamente diverse da quelle con i cani, per dire.


----------



## perplesso (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> no leoni. leonesse.
> 
> Sono bestie matriarcali. I maschi tendono ad allontanarsi e a vagare.
> 
> ...


i percorsi sono diversi ma il risultato finale è il medesimo.    non sei la loro carceriera perchè non potresti nemmeno, a meno di chiuderli veramente nei trasportini e tenerceli fissi.

sei la loro capobranco, per le ragioni che hai esposto.   che poi i gatti la cosa te la facciano sudare, non ne dubito.


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> umh...i gatti, i felini, non sono esattamente animali da branco.
> 
> C'è chi li definisce sociali per "scelta", nel senso che sarebbero tendenzialmente animali solitari che in presenza di alcune caratteristiche (territoriali e di risorse) si aggregano per sostenersi. Con dinamica matriarcale.
> 
> ...


Metafora?


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> i percorsi sono diversi ma il risultato finale è il medesimo.    non sei la loro carceriera perchè non potresti nemmeno, a meno di chiuderli veramente nei trasportini e tenerceli fissi.
> 
> sei la loro capobranco, per le ragioni che hai esposto.   che poi i gatti la cosa te la facciano sudare, non ne dubito.


un po' lo sono, carceriera intendo. 

Sono in casa. Vivo vicino ad una strada, ergo vivono in casa e non fuori. 
E più che altro la natura come loro ne avrebbero bisogno alle mie altitudini non esiste più perchè abbiamo ricoperto tutto di asfalto. 

Fidati...quando gli dico no a qualcosa, è evidente che non sono la capobranco, ma semplicemente un qualcuno a cui, per pietà o vicinanza, decidono di dare ascolto. 

Ed è evidente che sia una concessione che mi fanno. 

La micia mi risponde quando le dico no. E discute. Animatamente. Prima di decidere che le è più conveniente darmi ascolto. E non è per niente detto che lo faccia. A volte semplicemente mi ignora, fingendo di annusare qualcosa di interessantissimo sull'angolo del muro 

Altro che branco e capobranco...:carneval:


----------



## ipazia (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Metafora?


no..però in effetti a volte mi riconosco nei loro modi...

più che in molti modi umani che osservo intorno a me


----------



## ologramma (8 Agosto 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Occhio,Olo.
> Corre voce che Ginevra sia *una profumiera.*...


sparge profumi
na so capita sta cosa


----------



## trilobita (8 Agosto 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> sparge profumi
> na so capita sta cosa


L'ho imparata qui anch'io.
Sembra sia un modo di dire di via montenapoleone a Milano.
Significa che te la fa solo annusare..


----------

